# Seasonal Eastcoast Tesla transport



## Cince (Feb 13, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a Tesla car ship company from Florida (Palm Beach Gardens) to Cape Cod, Massachusetts? I have always shipped my ICE car with American Auto out of Canton; however now I am rethinking shipping a Tesla. Thanks a lot


----------

